
Meet Andela, the African startup receiving the Zuckerberg's first investment - crufo
http://venturebeat.com/2016/06/16/meet-andela-the-remarkable-african-startup-receiving-the-zuckerberg-foundations-first-investment/
======
sdiq
Anyone gone through Andela, here? What is the pay like after graduating?

